# Cook County near Elgin we have hens and oysters October 25th



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

Went out yesterday and found a 2lb. hen. I searched for about 2 hours at my secret spot near Elgin. Also found some oysters which I'm going to clone. 

[/url]

I need an ID on these white ones I see everywhere growing from elm trees.

[img]


----------



## fishsauce (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like Elm oyster.


----------



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, it is. There were about 50 of them I saw that day. Lots are out of reach.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Is that what that is??? 
same with this?


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, looks the same. Seems like I found way more near a creek than just out in the middle of the woods.


----------

